# VR8: Fact or Fantasy?



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

Speaking of the Bugatti engine, have any of you guys looked at it and thought of the possibility of a VR8? If you think of the configuration of the W8, it's obviously suited for a longitudinal mounting, being 72 degrees. I don't think it would fit very well in a transverse environment. But a VR8 would be a much neater package in a transverse engine bay. Remember the rumors of the V8 Jetta about a year ago? As far as the weight issue, an aluminum-block VR8 would probably weigh about the same or just slightly more than an iron-block VR6. Extrapolating the specific output of the 24v VR6 (71.8 hp/liter), a 3.7L VR8 would put out approximately 266 horsepower. Bump it up to 4.0L, and you're looking at 287 horse. Add variable valve timing & intake runners, and 300 isn't out of the question. Food for thought. . .


----------



## supraconverted (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: VR8: Fact or Fantasy? (sechsy)*

The W8 was designed to fit in a transverse enviroment because the VR8 would not fit, it's to long. You have got to remember that the VR engine design is more like an inline than a V. A VR8 would be longer than a V8 and alot longer than the new W8. The W8 is a real nice engine to put in a FF car because you do not have to convert it to RWD, I would love to build a mkII jetta or gti with one of them.


----------



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: Transverse W8*

Yeah, I suppose a VR8 would be rather long (or wide in a transverse mounting) but then again, Volvo put an I-6 sideways in the S80, and I think the new Daewoo Leganza will have a transverse I-6, too. The tooling is definitely there to do a VR8. I'd like to see a W8 in a transverse application to believe it, though. Doesn't seem to me that there would be much front-back wiggle room, at least not in any current models. And from the sketches I've seen of the Mk5 cars, the noses will be even stubbier than the Mk4s. Even if a 3.2 VR6 is the top engine in the Mk5, I'll be happy.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: VR8: Fact or Fantasy? (supraconverted)*

Actually the W8 was designed to fit in a LONGITUDENAL position, not transverse. The VR8 HAS been developed - but may never see production. The W8 could be placed in a transverse mounting but I doubt you'll ever see it mounted that way in a VW.


----------



## sechsy (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: VR8: Fact or Fantasy? (JLucchio)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually the W8 was designed to fit in a LONGITUDENAL position, not transverse. The VR8 HAS been developed - but may never see production. The W8 could be placed in a transverse mounting but I doubt you'll ever see it mounted that way in a VW. [HR][/HR]​I'm glad to hear I'm not the only guy that's seen the connection between the Bugatti engine and the existence of the VR8. The only way it will probably ever see the light of day is if they decide to put it in the B6 Passat, which is reportedly going to go back to a transverse-mounted engine, from what I've heard. That, or if Pischetsrieder decides to move VW even MORE upscale than Piech and make that long-rumored eight-cylinder Jetta. Of course, if they did that, it would only make sense to do a VR8 4-motion GTI!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: VR8: Fact or Fantasy? (sechsy)*

Yup ALL VR and W engines share internal parts from the VR5 to the W16. I think the engine that will get left of the mix is the W8. It won't be in the B6 Passat and most likely won't be in the D1 either. That leaves the SUV which of course will most likely be it's home.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: VR8: Fact or Fantasy? (JLucchio)*

If they are planning to drop the W8 engine why do an introduccion for only a couple of years of work? and I though that the W8 was definetly going into the D1 and that is why the passat got a 285hp version of the W8, since the D1 will get a 300 or more hp W8.
Hopefully this engine will not be droped, but I doubt that it would make it into a jetta or golf, maybe if VW decides to take on the M3 with a 45k dlls W8 4 motion jetta, but I would doubt this.


----------

